# kadee 830 and Bachmann 1:22 cars



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have started converting my Bachmann 1:22 freight cars to Kadee couplers. I am using the 830 body mount coupler.

I am using 10 foot wide Aristo switches and mostly 10 foot curves.

It seems like there is limited truck swing with this coupler. I have tested several cars hooked together on my railroad and they seem to work okay.

Has anyone else used this coupler for these cars and if so, do you think I will run into problems?

I looked at Kadee site and found that the 789 coupler is very similar but with a narrower mounting box. Would that be a better choice?

John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

789's will work better, the trucks will swing more. Some guy's grooved the sides of the bigger box to give more truck swing. I used 789's on my cars and ran them on 8 foot curves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I use 830's on alot of 40ft cars with no issues going around 8 and 10 ft dia curves. 830s have nice slack action to them, you can use 789's as i have used these on a few cars they will go around slightly tighter curves as the they have a little more swing with no slack action...








Nick


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used both on Bachmann's cars work great......


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

*I use 830 couplers on all of my Bachmann cars, they do cut down on the range the trucks can swivel but I have never had a problem with them.*


----------

